

How should I market this product? - tempsevr

http://foreveralonetoy.com/<p>This is my first time working with a physical product that we our self source and I'm wondering if the HN communities would spare some sage advice?
======
gkn
There is only way - word of mouth. Me liked and tweeted. A small contribution
from a fellow norwegian :)

~~~
gkn
And make sure to include a fb meta image tag on your page. As it stands, the
pre order button is displayed on the wall when posting. Much better to have
the Toy Picture!

~~~
tempsevr
Thanks and will do!

